# What Is Connection Between New England Vacation Services,outfield Marketing, Festiva



## Sanford (Mar 2, 2009)

What is the connection between New England Vacation Services LLC, Outfield Marketing, Festiva Resorts a Mr. Cliff Hagberg and the Southcape Resort ?

Why are they so desperately trying to buy out deeded owners interests and have them converted to points in this Festiva Group and offering cash etc.


----------



## Sou13 (Mar 3, 2009)

Sanford said:


> What is the connection between New England Vacation Services LLC, Outfield Marketing, Festiva Resorts a Mr. Cliff Hagberg and the Southcape Resort ?
> 
> Why are they so desperately trying to buy out deeded owners interests and have them converted to points in this Festiva Group and offering cash etc.



This is an effort to drive TUG members to the discussions that have been raising these questions.  Go to the "Southcape Resort" discussion for more info on this, as well as to the "Festiva" and "Sandcastle" discussions for the NEVS and Outfield Marketing connections.


----------



## Sanford (Mar 3, 2009)

*I spoke with Mr. Hagberg Today*

He was very nice and informative. Our conversation led me to believe that there is not as much going on negatively as has been presented or possibly assumed.

Mr. Hagberg seems to be a  professsional and also indicated that he is a property owner at Southcape who stated that his interests are in making Southcape the best Southcaoe it can be.

He stated that there will be transparency in the budgeting and dealings, and that  to the extent Festiva ends up with a Points system, it will be optional, and they will not have voting rights as the voting rights will remain with the deeded owners.

He stated that New England Vacation Services LLC of which he is one of four principals, or managing members, and the other 3 are principals of Outfield Marketing.

He stated that the special assessment would raise sufficient funds in his professional opinion to upgrade and make neccessary repairs and improvements and taht there would be a budget and source and use of funds sheet prepared and distributed.

He stated that the Board of Trustees of Southcape was contemplating establishing an advisory council of selected owners to particiapte in decisions and assist in distributre information to other owners etc.

Further that the similarity between Southcape and Sandcastle were such in that he is the owner of a different entity that is involved in that.


----------



## Sanford (Mar 4, 2009)

*Duplicate - deleted*

[Duplicate posts are not allowed on TUG. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Sou13 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sanford said:


> He was very nice and informative. Our conversation led me to believe that there is not as much going on negatively as has been presented or possibly assumed.
> 
> Mr. Hagberg seems to be a  professsional and also indicated that he is a property owner at Southcape who stated that his interests are in making Southcape the best Southcaoe it can be.
> 
> ...



What Mr. Hagberg neglected to mention is that he bought his week at Southcape for $1!

He also failed to mention that he was present at the 2008 owners' association meeting, but not as a member!

As I've already warned, don't let a smooth-talking salesman swindle out of your weeks or your voice in the Community Association!

Here's more on Outfield Marketing:

Cape Cod Sandcastle Owners Please Read


----------

